# Mk5 Rear nipple removal



## Dubber111lucas (Jul 13, 2010)

Bought a bag set up for my GLI and ran the airhouse II's with the Dorbritz Designs D- Cup brackets. After the install it was low, but it wasnt as low as other mk5's on air like ive seen at shows. Did some research and decided to ditch the top bracket on the rear bags and cut off rear the nipples. 

what you goint to need are
1. a cutting wheel 
2. 3/8 threaded rod
3. 3/8 drill bit and drill
4. grinder
5. primer and rubberized undercoat


Disasble the rear control arm so it hangs freely. i left my bag in and just pushed the whole assembly out of my way when needed. You can either get rid of the top of the D- cup now or after. 

First take a center punch and insert it into the hole in the bottom of the nipple and mark the center so you know where to drill your 3/8 hole for the rod. After you center punch it, take you cutting wheel and cut around the nipple as close to the frame of the car as possible to reduce the amount of gringing to make it smooth and flat. (this saves alot of time and noise). Once you cut and grind drill your hole using your 3/8 bit you drill pilot hole first so its easier to start. (they coat the entire car in wax so be careful for dripping hot lava wax. it hurts) here is what it should look like after you prime it 









Cut two peices of 3/8 treaded rod 3 inches long and thread them into the top of the bag, i used red loctite to keep the rod from in- threading itself from vibrations. 

After the promer dries, undercoat it.









Once the undercoat dries assemble the rear control arms and make sure you guide the rod in the holes so it doesnt sit on the rod istead of the top of the bag. 









the weight of the car will prevent the rod from coming out. 
hope this helps :thumbup:


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice write up man, very helpful:beer:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice write up. This is my setup for my rear and its the lowest I've found with the stock control arm


----------



## Dubber111lucas (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks guys, forgot to add that your going to have to trim the bump stops. I cut the nipples without trimming them and it didn't sit any lower. I cut about 2 1/2 inches off the bump stops and got the results I wanted :thumbup:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:beer: :beer:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

all look good, the only few things i would do differently.
i would drill the hole little bit off center towards the inside, and move the bag on the bottom also little bit to the center of the car, this will make room for lower shock bolt. sometimes when airhouse bag centered perfectly it will come with contact with the bottom shock bolt.

another thing i noticed you have height sensor for your hid headlights on the back, the wire that visible in one of your pictures should be moved immediately before airing out, because your upper control arm will cut it and headlights will loose the automatic function.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7153/6565747133_8135735c4a_n.jpg[/img] IMG_3209 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7077/7165122703_1d61d932ae_n.jpg[/img] IMG_3131-001 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Dubber111lucas (Jul 13, 2010)

good points, i have not ran into any problems with how its set up now.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Dubber111lucas said:


> good points, i have not ran into any problems with how its set up now.


its always different from one car to other. i have noticed that some have issues getting close to the bolt, and the other dont, i just learn to do all off them like that,just to prevent any problems.
i have ppl coming for installs from far away sometimes and i just cant take a chance on any rubbing.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Rat4Life said:


> all look good, the only few things i would do differently.
> i would drill the hole little bit off center towards the inside, and move the bag on the bottom also little bit to the center of the car, this will make room for lower shock bolt. sometimes when airhouse bag centered perfectly it will come with contact with the bottom shock bolt.
> 
> another thing i noticed you have height sensor for your hid headlights on the back, the wire that visible in one of your pictures should be moved immediately before airing out, because your upper control arm will cut it and headlights will loose the automatic function.
> ...


This is a very good tip :beer:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

I wish I would of sprayed my d cups/upper mounts. :-(


----------



## Dubber111lucas (Jul 13, 2010)

I sprayed both upper and lower before I installed them. I didn't want them to rust, better safe than sorry haha:thumbup:


----------



## Dubber111lucas (Jul 13, 2010)

Here are some after pics, finnaly took some shots. Been busy haha :thumbup:


----------



## Dubber111lucas (Jul 13, 2010)

up


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

I did this when I installed r32 bags on my e46


----------



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

I did the same exact thing but used a 3/8 tap and spun the bag tight to the top pirch.


----------



## Dubber111lucas (Jul 13, 2010)

1490R32 said:


> I did the same exact thing but used a 3/8 tap and spun the bag tight to the top pirch.


 if u cut the threaded rod like 3- 4 inches it wont come out, the weight of the car helps to keeps it pressed too :thumbup:


----------



## AKdub914 (Jun 15, 2010)

nice write up... very helpful! :beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Dubber111lucas said:


> if u cut the threaded rod like 3- 4 inches it wont come out, the weight of the car helps to keeps it pressed too :thumbup:


 And won't pull on the seals if you ever let the air out of the bags with the car jacked up


----------



## FukenMKIII (Dec 13, 2005)

***May be a stupid question 
Would this work the same way on the rear beam setup on the mk6 jetta with universal II's?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I know people are doing the same thing with AH2's on mk5's. I'm not totally familiar with mk4's though


----------



## Dubber111lucas (Jul 13, 2010)

FukenMKIII said:


> ***May be a stupid question
> Would this work the same way on the rear beam setup on the mk6 jetta with universal II's?


 i honestly have no idea haha, check with will at bagriders :thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

FukenMKIII said:


> ***May be a stupid question
> Would this work the same way on the rear beam setup on the mk6 jetta with universal II's?


 i dont see why it wouldn't work, i played with mk6 solid beam jetta before and thats what i came up with.
without this mod the bag would just slide from its place every time airout.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/7021/6819450773_202ee4bfc4_z.jpg[/img] IMG_1512 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## FukenMKIII (Dec 13, 2005)

Did mine today and it works just fine for all of those mk6 jetta owners. Made it about 3/4 of an inch lower. Satisfied now. :beer:


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

Good write up

Well worth it also, gave me almost a full 2 inch drop in the rear.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Matt_Mkv said:


> Good write up
> 
> Well worth it also, gave me almost a full 2 inch drop in the rear.


Can you read a tape measure? Lol. It's about an inch


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

bryangb said:


> Can you read a tape measure? Lol. It's about an inch


inch on each side = 2" of drop :laugh:


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

bryangb said:


> Can you read a tape measure? Lol. It's about an inch


Not really, I'm still confused about the whole centimeter part.

I never actually measured though... I just made up a number :laugh:


----------



## Dubber111lucas (Jul 13, 2010)

up


----------



## FukenMKIII (Dec 13, 2005)

any thoughts on how to reverse this?? Trying to think. Maybe weld the D-Cup in there?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

FukenMKIII said:


> any thoughts on how to reverse this?? Trying to think. Maybe weld the D-Cup in there?


Take a piece of 1" pipe and weld it onto the spring plate


----------



## FukenMKIII (Dec 13, 2005)

bryangb said:


> Take a piece of 1" pipe and weld it onto the spring plate


:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Gabrius (Nov 7, 2009)

Subd


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

FukenMKIII said:


> any thoughts on how to reverse this?? Trying to think. Maybe weld the D-Cup in there?


 thats the reason i always thread the top part, this way when you want to reinstall springs back you just take your saved cut off nipple part and bolt it back up with a 3/8 bolt, no need for welding.


----------



## FukenMKIII (Dec 13, 2005)

Rat4Life said:


> thats the reason i always thread the top part, this way when you want to reinstall springs back you just take your saved cut off nipple part and bolt it back up with a 3/8 bolt, no need for welding.


Now they tell me Haha


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

FukenMKIII said:


> Now they tell me Haha


haha right there with you man..I chopped my nipples off (that sounds way worse then it was) and never thought of turning back...Wish I would have thought that through.

Awesome post OP thanks for the idea I'm looking to upgrade from the tapered airlift bags soon to the bellows and this should work for that as well right?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Residentevol said:


> haha right there with you man..I chopped my nipples off (that sounds way worse then it was) and never thought of turning back...Wish I would have thought that through.
> 
> Awesome post OP thanks for the idea I'm looking to upgrade from the tapered airlift bags soon to the bellows and this should work for that as well right?


im not the OP but if you upgrading to double bellow from sleeve, just make the hole in the frame little bigger and use nut insert piece and thread the bag to the top frame with provided longer stud.


----------



## ac1dburn (Mar 14, 2009)

I just ground the head of a grade8 bolt down and welded it to the chassis where you drilled your hole... cleaned it up with an angle grinder, bag sits flush up against the chassis and it's definitely not going anywhere.


----------

